# Fabulous Moolah passes away



## Clark Kent (Nov 3, 2007)

*Fabulous Moolah passes away
By Silent Bob - Sat, 03 Nov 2007 16:25:08 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

WWE announced earlier today that former womans champion and wrestling legend The Fabulous Moolah passed away.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/fabulousmoolahpasses


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

Sad to hear that..She was a pioneer in the sport..R.I.P Moolah..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2007)

That is too bad she was one in a million


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2007)

Moolah was one of those consumate professionals. Came up the hard way, and todays Diva's could take a lesson or 3 from her.  

Ironically, I expected Mae Young to go first.  Moolah always seemed healthier on tv.

She'll be missed.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 4, 2007)

Her passing will leave a deep hole in the education of the new ladies in the sport. She was indeed one in a million who spent her whole life in her sport


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear, it always seems the mentors and legends are called from us too soon to pass on so many important things.


----------



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

I dunno about to soon per say, the lady was 84 years old, but yes, she will be missed something terrible. I don't think there will ever be another like her.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 12, 2007)

She was a legend & she lived a long life.


----------

